# interactive conceptual piece



## blackandbluebird (Dec 1, 2010)

so i discovered this website that I think is an interactive piece on decision making...it is quite the experience and I've witnessed several different endings...I believe it is suppose to be a test of humanness as well as revealing oneself to your natural instincts ...

check it out and let me know what you think...

http://itwpathway.com/


----------



## Wingedrat (Nov 3, 2010)

I don't understand it. It was weird though, haha.


----------



## blackandbluebird (Dec 1, 2010)

I just found out that the cartoon editor for the New Yorker is now also involved with this project....


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ImqYZRzJkaI


I found it at headville


----------



## blackandbluebird (Dec 1, 2010)

are any of you guys still following this project at headville


----------

